# Swift should have moving Avatar



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I believe Swift should have an Avatar whilst on MHF, Depicting the current ranges. What is your view?










Steve


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thought they had!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



SandJ said:


> What is your view Steve


Not much TBH Steve, just the computer screen :lol:

Greenie is correct, Swiftgroup do have an avatar :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-379012.html#379012

MHS...Rob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I put it on the transparent background for them Steve, but I do like yours.

Offer it to them and I'm sure they will appreciate it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



SandJ said:


> I believe Swift should have an Avatar whilst on MHF, Depicting the current ranges. What is your view?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, how about a moving one for me please!

Peter


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Swift should have an Avatar whilst on MHF, Depicting the current ranges. What is your view?
> ...


Why, where are you planning to move to?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Very nice, how about a moving one for me please!
> Peter


No probs Peter. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:










_Chuckle!! Will do you a real one if you give us something to work with._
Cheers


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



Zebedee said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, how about a moving one for me please!
> ...


STOPPIT I'm feeling queazy 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> STOPPIT I'm feeling queazy 8O 8O 8O 8O


Watch it Andy, or yours will be wearing a tutu and doing nifty little pirouettes!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



Zebedee said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > STOPPIT I'm feeling queazy 8O 8O 8O 8O
> ...


Can you get the Tranny to do a full 360? 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



Zebedee said:


> _Chuckle!! Will do you a real one if you give us something to work with._


I've never heard such a blatant request for payment! 8O

:wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



geraldandannie said:


> I've never heard such a blatemt request for payment! 8O
> :wink:
> Gerald


Glad you spotted it Gerald.

Hasn't had much effect on Peter though - not even the promise of a free beer mat!!

Bloody skinflint!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Steamdrivenandy said:
> ...


Having problems with those three point turns Andy?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Can you get the Tranny to do a full 360? 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


Vertically? Horizontally? You are the customer!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Any ideas for Brownhills 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Any ideas for Brownhills 8O


Pusser, you are "_brownhills_" stirring here!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please desist - I need little encouragement! 8O :roll: 8O :roll:

Cheers


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



Zebedee said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you get the Tranny to do a full 360? 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Pirouettes would be nice.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Pirouettes would be nice.


Don't tempt me!! :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Swift should have an Avatar whilst on MHF, Depicting the current ranges. What is your view?
> ...


Peter
How about this one?










Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Avatars*

Hi

I like them both - The Swift one and the one for JohnsCross.

Russell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Any ideas for Brownhills 8O


Pusser
I made one for them and then thought.........Nope it will only get Modded 8O :roll: :roll:

Oh by the way I am for Brownhills :wink: :wink:

Steve

Here is one for you Puss


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Needs resizing but how about this for everyones favourite dealer :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Swift should have an Avatar*



SandJ said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > SandJ said:
> ...


Thanks Steve your a star and also thanks for the offer Zeb

Nice to have friends.

Regards

Peter


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Peter
No problem. 
Now a 50% discount on a Swift A class and you have got a sale :wink: Oh!!!! What a bummer no Swift A class    
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looks good mate, Dave (Zebb) would have done it as well

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Peter
> No problem.
> Now a 50% discount on a Swift A class and you have got a sale :wink: Oh!!!! What a bummer no Swift A class
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


This one is FREE!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Peter.
Thanks for that :roll: 
I would take you up on it if it had been an A Class :wink: 
Take care

Steve


----------



## mariner01 (Feb 24, 2007)

SandJ said:


> I believe Swift should have an Avatar whilst on MHF, Depicting the current ranges. What is your view?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Steve I like it - any chance you can post this one to me then I can use it in my Club Swift Motorhomes Owners Club e-mails etc.

Best Regards


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

SandJ said:


> I believe Swift should have an Avatar whilst on MHF, Depicting the current ranges. What is your view?
> Steve


The best advice I have ever received on this forum is how to stop those infuriating flashing avatars from flashing!

What would be the point of Swift showing their range of motohomes in a picture about the size of a thumbnail?

Are the Swift and other company logos not copyrighted?

H


----------

